# Dublin - Kilmainham Gaol (Permission Visit) Sept 14



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 17, 2014)

Hello All, 

Something abit different. I was debating whether or not to post this up but i thought why not, its got so much history and the visit itself there was so much to see.

I will say, if your ever in Dublin, you MUST go see this. Its about an hour long tour and only cost 6 Euros.

History stolen from Wiki


Kilmainham Gaol (Irish: Príosún Chill Mhaighneann) is a former prison located in Kilmainham in Dublin, which is now a museum. It has been run since the mid-1980s by the Office of Public Works (OPW), an Irish government agency. Kilmainham Gaol played an important part in Irish history, as many leaders of Irish rebellions were imprisoned and some executed in the prison by the British and in 1923 by the Irish Free State.
When it was first built in 1796, Kilmainham Gaol was called the 'New Gaol' to distinguish it from the old gaol it was intended to replace - a noisome dungeon, just a few hundred yards from the present site. It was officially called the County of Dublin Gaol, and was originally run by the Grand Jury for County Dublin.

Originally, public hangings took place at the front of the gaol.[1] However, from the 1820s onward very few hangings, public or private, took place at Kilmainham.[1] A small hanging cell was built in the gaol in 1891. It is located on the first floor, between the West Wing and the East Wing.

There was no segregation of prisoners; men, women and children were incarcerated up to 5 in each cell, with only a single candle for light and heat, most of their time was spent in the cold and the dark. The candle had to last the prisoner for two weeks. Its cells were roughly 28 meters squared.[1]

Children were sometimes arrested for petty theft, the youngest said to be a seven year-old child,[1] while many of the adult prisoners were transported to Australia.

At Kilmainham the poor conditions in which women prisoners were kept provided the spur for the next stage of development. Remarkably, for an age that prided itself on a protective attitude for the 'weaker sex', the conditions for women prisoners were persistently worse than for men. As early as his 1809 report the Inspector had observed that male prisoners were supplied with iron bedsteads while females 'lay on straw on the flags in the cells and common halls.' Half a century later there was little improvement. The women's section, located in the west wing, remained overcrowded.

Here are some photos i took. All shots are handheld and unedited.


Kilmainham Gaol by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Kilmainham Gaol by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Kilmainham Gaol by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Kilmainham Gaol by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Kilmainham Gaol by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Kilmainham Gaol by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Kilmainham Gaol by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Kilmainham Gaol by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Kilmainham Gaol by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Kilmainham Gaol by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Kilmainham Gaol by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Kilmainham Gaol by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Kilmainham Gaol by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Kilmainham Gaol by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Kilmainham Gaol by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr


Dublin by DirtyJigsaw, on Flickr

Hope you enjoyed 

DirtyJigsaw


----------



## night crawler (Sep 17, 2014)

That was a great visit. love to go there myself


----------



## Lone Wanderer (Sep 17, 2014)

Looks like an interesting visit, obviously we'll kept


----------



## Mikeymutt (Sep 17, 2014)

That's great..nice set of photos..glad you decided to post


----------



## jhluxton (Sep 17, 2014)

I have visited Kilmainham several times, highly recommended. One of those places you can really feel the history.


----------



## tumble112 (Sep 17, 2014)

That is a fascinating place, your photos capture the atmosphere. I think the Italian Job (1969 film) and Pierrepoint were filmed here.


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Sep 17, 2014)

Interesting place. I am going to Ireland in November so I may well stop by!

Thanks for the report!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 18, 2014)

tumble1 said:


> That is a fascinating place, your photos capture the atmosphere. I think the Italian Job (1969 film) and Pierrepoint were filmed here.



Yeah, that is correct!! Both those films were filmed there, i remember the tour guide saying!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 18, 2014)

Whiteknight841 said:


> Interesting place. I am going to Ireland in November so I may well stop by!
> 
> Thanks for the report!



Deffo worth checking out


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 18, 2014)

That really is amazing! Puts 15H in it's place!
Awesome architecture, and some fantastic photos too!


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Sep 18, 2014)

UrbanX said:


> That really is amazing! Puts 15H in it's place!
> Awesome architecture, and some fantastic photos too!



Yeah, its amazing the difference in the two. 15H is completey thrashed, although, i still love it. But if only this place was abandoned!


----------

